# wie fallen die five ten aus?



## Queristmehr (18. Oktober 2010)

kann mir jemand sagen wie five ten schuhe ausfallen? wollte mir dir impact 2 high holen aber vonne insel da ne ecke billiger wie hier 
hab normal 11 bzw 46 passt das oder sollte ich größer bzw kleiner holen? 

danke schonmal für die infos! 

grüße aus dem wald


----------



## DerandereJan (18. Oktober 2010)

Hab mir letzte Woche genau den Schuh gekauft (bei Hibike  )

Hab normal 49, aber mir passt der 47er perfekt...
fallen also sehr groÃ aus.

GrÃ¼Ãe Jan



â¬: Bei Hibike kannste auch zwei GrÃ¶Ãen bestellen und den, der nicht passt zurÃ¼ck schicken. Ich habe im Laden gefragt, worauf mir der sehr zuvorkommende VerkÃ¤ufer erklÃ¤rt hat, dass sei Bestandteil ihres GeschÃ¤ftsmodells.

*GefÃ¤llt!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (18. Oktober 2010)

Ich trage bei Schuhen 42-43, den Impact hab ich in 43, er könnte eine halbe Nummer kleiner sein.


----------



## Padde (18. Oktober 2010)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Hab mir letzte Woche genau den Schuh gekauft (bei Hibike  )
> 
> Hab normal 49, aber mir passt der 47er perfekt...
> fallen also sehr groß aus.
> ...



Bei mir war's umgekehrt!!
Hab normal 46.
Five Ten in 46 war viel zu eng (vor allem schmal vorn).

In 47 getauscht: perfekt.


----------



## medicus41 (18. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

also bei mir war es auch eher so das er kleiner ausgefallen ist. Ich habe 42 und so habe ich ihn mir geholt. Allerdings ist er recht "knapp".


----------



## Rabarberkoenig (18. Oktober 2010)

Hab zwar nur den Freerider daheim aber sollte ja gleich ausfallen. Lowa hab ich 44,5. Salomon und Fiveten 45. DC Shoes 44,5

MFG

Johannes


----------



## trek 6500 (18. Oktober 2010)

--1 nr. grösser hab ich - fallen vorne extrem breit aus !


----------



## nadgrajin (19. Oktober 2010)

Wenn ich das richtig sehe kannst Du auch auf der Insel die Ware ohne weiteres zurück schicken wenn Sie nicht passt. Zumindest sehe ich da nicht das es zu Problemen führen könnte. Bin nämlich auch am überlegen mir die Schuhe zu holen, naja nächsten Monat mal antesten.


----------



## hordak79 (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab mir vor nem Monat die FiveTen Basic gekauft.

Habe normalerweise Schuhgröße 42-42,5.

Und mir passen die Schuhe in Größe 42 wunderbar.


----------



## Queristmehr (20. Oktober 2010)

schonmal vielen dank für das feedback! werde die wohl hier bestellen weil einfacher und das mit dem zwei paar geschickt bekommen hört sich gut an! 10 glocken ruff oder runna ist mir jetz auch wurscht! wird eh november bis die kohle dafür da ist.....
also bis dahin danke


----------



## KP-99 (20. Oktober 2010)

Schau mal hier rein, dort gibt es ein paar Tipps zur Grössenbestimmung:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=462618

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobs3n (20. Oktober 2010)

Also ich habe 46 und mir passt der Five Ten Impact Hi in 46 optimal. Im Zweifel vielleicht zwei Paar bestellen, falls du nicht die Möglichkeit hast, einen "anzuprobieren".


----------

